# Where do people get tents and easy to find a good one in LA?



## ChillAI (May 3, 2021)

Homeless in general, where do they get their tents? Donated by city and homeless services, their own they bought, or a mix of both? I’m from NorCal and in the LA area in a hotel and thought of camping on Venice Beach. I don’t have a car but could rent one and do some instacart in a day, and sleep in it but also buy a tent.
I see online tents from REI and Target go for 25-35, small ones, but IDK if they’re good enough. But I could do this.
What other place could sell them especially on the cheap? A used store somewhere?


----------



## Matt Derrick (May 8, 2021)

walmart is probably your best bet in most areas, not sure about los angeles though. completely decent tents can be gotten for 25-35 bucks.


----------

